# Elektron Machinedrum's internal Midiclock klappt nicht



## BeaTBoxX (14. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wir haben unter anderem ne Elektron Machinedrum. Diese hat ja nen Sequenzer an Board, was fuer Live spielen auch wunderbar ist.
Im Studio haengt das Ding über Midi Interface am Rechner (Logic 5.5.1)
Dummerweise springt IMMER der Sequenzer der Machinedrum mit an wenn ich im Logic Starte oder herumscrolle.
habe Bei General Settings den Slot 1 gewaehlt, und dort Midiclock auf intern gestellt. Bin ratlos, warum das ding nicht ruhe git und sich nur über midi triggern läst. Hat wer eine Lösung fuer mich?

Danke!

Gruß
Frank


----------

